# lets see those americans



## spoker (Oct 23, 2015)

i have 2 1956 americans that came with the front schwinn rim brake from the factory,aiso just gt a 59,the 56 models also came with a 2 speed manual,one of schwinns attemps to compete with the imports,one of the things that seperates the cabe from the other sites is the great participation!!!!!!!!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 23, 2015)

here is  my american  dont know the  year  but here is  the  serial number sn=#n92098 and  it is  for sale  very nice  bike with front add on  rim   breaks and with   avaition rear  hub  2  speed 300.00 shipped 
chucksoldbikes on the cabe   or  cpcspps@yahoo.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's a '63 I picked up from Chuck a couple years back & gave to my Pops for Xmas.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2015)

That is awesome, Mike.
 It looks like that inner kid in all of us was brought out in your dad by that proud look he has on his face.
 Nothing like a shiny new bike on Christmas morning.


----------



## spoker (Oct 23, 2015)

kool,the blue one is a twin to one of mine,its apart so i can give it a face lift


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Oct 23, 2015)

*62 American*

You won't find many cleaner. Radiant Green 2 speed auto.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 23, 2015)

62 Deluxe American (radiant blue)


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 25, 2015)

nice bike  over hauler  
 arcola  illinois here


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 25, 2015)

Ha! I love Americans. I have 2 King Size Americans, a Heavy Duty American with a springer and two other beauty queens.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> Ha! I love Americans. I have 2 King Size Americans, a Heavy Duty American with a springer and two other beauty queens




Bout time I see some of your fleet getting outside for some fresh air and family photos. Very nice!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 26, 2015)

very nice bikes  thank u


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 26, 2015)

Just picked this 1965 American up recently, great survivor and super color but a 24" model.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 27, 2015)

nice  tim  very nice


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 27, 2015)

My '63 American Deluxe, 3 speed. Awesome rider.

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Oct 27, 2015)

super lookin bike in those colors!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REC (Oct 27, 2015)

I like these in red, and also in "small"
Eventually, I'll get the time to build the 20" one. The 26" is good to go as is.
(and would look right at home next to Darcie's girls model in white. NICE!!)

REC


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 28, 2015)

Great 20" bike. I would love to find one.


----------



## REC (Sep 13, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> My '63 American Deluxe, 3 speed. Awesome rider.
> 
> Darcie
> 
> ...




OK - I got all three of them up and running... er, riding.
Here they be:- 20" with all American parts except the crank sprocket... Had to do it:



24" in need of some blackwalls that are here somewhere. A little busy with After Irma stuff for now.



And of course, the 26"!




And I STILL think that pretty white girl's bike needs to come and live with these guys!

REC


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 14, 2017)

Wanted one for awhile, and finally got my hands on one. A 1962 deluxe


----------



## cyberpaull (Sep 14, 2017)

My 62' American













MY 1962 SCHWINN AMERICAN DELUXE



__ cyberpaull
__ Jul 28, 2012
__ 1


----------



## marching_out (Sep 14, 2017)

'63 American I restored last winter. I have a blue '64 that will be done this winter.


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Sep 23, 2017)

1962 and 1964 Deluxe Americans. Great riders!


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Sep 23, 2017)

Overhauler said:


> 62 Deluxe American (radiant blue)
> 
> View attachment 245357



I have one just like it!


----------



## Ridge Rider (Oct 14, 2017)

1963

 

 " 100 percent American made"    sticker still intact.


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 15, 2017)

My 1962 in "as found" beater condition....but it still sports its front sticker too


----------



## spoker (Oct 15, 2017)

heres one of my 55s,classic bike that was kept outside its whole life,i took the factory rim brakes to keep em out of the elements,still has the 2 speed manuel with the hard to fing og clamps,knob is not factory but fairly old


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Oct 16, 2017)

here's my '64 barn find- cleaned it up as best as I could and threw some Wald Stingray style bars on it.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 16, 2017)

Here's a pretty nice "1955/57" American that sold on EBay last weekend.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...IQGadkg4tBfGhtT7ia038%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
I'm guessing that the first generation Americans with the manual two speed always came with rim brakes in front, but I've seen a lot with caliper brakes, like this one. Since the calipers weren't American-made, they must have been added later, but there are enough of them that it looks like the forks must have already had the holes for the calipers. Is this correct?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2017)

Oilit said:


> Here's a pretty nice "1955/57" American that sold on EBay last weekend.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintage-1955-039-57-SCHWINN-AMERICAN-26-034-Boys-2-speed-Caliper-Coaster-Brakes-/202075523283?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ChgItPIQGadkg4tBfGhtT7ia038%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> I'm guessing that the first generation Americans with the manual two speed always came with rim brakes in front, but I've seen a lot with caliper brakes, like this one. Since the calipers weren't American-made, they must have been added later, but there are enough of them that it looks like the forks must have already had the holes for the calipers. Is this correct?




Pretty much correct. The flat rear fender/brake bracket was also used. The drilled fork and flat brake bracket were pretty much the norm on all the bikes, gears or not, during the first couple years of the new middleweights since most all of the models were available with multiple gears. Here's my original 1955 Girls Corvette coaster that came with the flat rear bracket and drilled fork.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 17, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Pretty much correct. The flat rear fender/brake bracket was also used. The drilled fork and flat brake bracket were pretty much the norm on all the bikes, gears or not, during the first couple years of the new middleweights since most all of the models were available with multiple gears. Here's my original 1955 Girls Corvette coaster that came with the flat rear bracket and drilled fork.
> 
> View attachment 693520



That brace between the two front down tubes is something I don't see very often, either. Nice bike!


----------



## pedalpower17 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oilit said:


> That brace between the two front down tubes is something I don't see very often, either. Nice bike!





spoker said:


> i have 2 1956 americans that came with the front schwinn rim brake from the factory,aiso just gt a 59,the 56 models also came with a 2 speed manual,one of schwinns attemps to compete with the imports,one of the things that seperates the cabe from the other sites is the great participation!!!!!!!!





spoker said:


> i have 2 1956 americans that came with the front schwinn rim brake from the factory,aiso just gt a 59,the 56 models also came with a 2 speed manual,one of schwinns attemps to compete with the imports,one of the things that seperates the cabe from the other sites is the great participation!!!!!!!!




Built in Sept 1962....Kennedy was very busy with the pesky Russians trying to put some toys in Cuba!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 17, 2017)

My 62 American 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Oct 20, 2017)

spoker said:


> heres one of my 55s,classic bike that was kept outside its whole life,i took the factory rim brakes to keep em out of the elements,still has the 2 speed manuel with the hard to fing og clamps,knob is not factory but fairly old View attachment 692784 View attachment 692785 View attachment 692785



Speaking of great participation, may I suggest more and better pictures? It doesn't matter if they're not shined up pretty, original bikes tell their own story.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 20, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> My '63 American Deluxe, 3 speed. Awesome rider.
> 
> Darcie
> 
> ...



I take it the three speed was added later? Since the three speed hubs weren't made in the U.S. But a pretty bike for sure!


----------



## spoker (Oct 20, 2017)

Oilit said:


> Speaking of great participation, may I suggest more and better pictures? It doesn't matter if they're not shined up pretty, original bikes tell their own story.



sure buy me a better camera!


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 22, 2017)

A bit off topic but just saw this on eBay; a 1956 photo of a loaded American. Maybe someone here could match it to their bike.


 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332420837634


----------



## Schmity03 (Nov 4, 2017)

1955 schwinn American, I added the rat trap on the front


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 16, 2017)

Darcie your white American is sharp!





Nickinator said:


> My '63 American Deluxe, 3 speed. Awesome rider.
> 
> Darcie
> 
> ...


----------



## Oilit (Nov 16, 2017)

spoker said:


> sure buy me a better camera!



Maybe we can work out a trade, what kind of bikes have you got?


----------



## gkeep (Nov 17, 2017)

My 58 Schwinn American. Found with longhorn red bars and massive chrome cyclecross pedals. The kind of pedals Ben Hur would have used if the Romans held bike races in the Hippodrome!


----------



## Oilit (Nov 18, 2017)

gkeep said:


> My 58 Schwinn American. Found with longhorn red bars and massive chrome cyclecross pedals. The kind of pedals Ben Hur would have used if the Romans held bike races in the Hippodrome!
> View attachment 710848



What kind of truss rods are those? They look kind of AMF.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi,
 I don't know, when I say I found it this way I mean found.  It was a rescue from the trash just like my teens Pierce. The occasional perk of working 27 years at a solid waste transfer station.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2017)

Cool rider. What rims and tires are one that, tires look huge for a middleweight.


----------



## bikepaulie (Nov 18, 2017)

Coppertone '64.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 19, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Cool rider. What rims and tires are one that, tires look huge for a middleweight.



If your referring to mine I don't know that either. They're modern rims. I think someone started with the frame and built it up. I couple month after I found the American an early 60s woman's Schwinn came in but the front end loader crunched her before I saw it. I salvaged what I could and thats where the bars, grips and pedals came from. As I recall from looking up the serial number it came off the line in November 1958, since I came off the line in March of 58 I figured it was meant to be and it and the Pierce I found dragged me into this cool and crazy hobby!

Gary


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 25, 2017)

Here is the 1963 American that my lady rides


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 22, 2018)

I got this American last week. I think it is a 56. It's missing the 2speed shifter and the saddle has been replaced. Should it have an "S" saddle? What was the first year for S7 rims?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 22, 2018)

The paint looks clean based on the limited amount in the pics. Looks like it’s dated 8/2 or 8/3 1956 according to the list on the Schwinn forum (http://www.timesofplenty.com/2014/schwinnserial1952to1969.html). Here’s the catalog illustration from the Findlay collection ‘56 catalog. 
Americans always had chrome S-7 1-3/4” rims starting in ‘55, their first year. The “S” seat wouldn’t be original, maybe someone else can chime in with the seat brand based on the catalog image. I believe “S” seats were introduced in the 1959 catalog. I’m open to being corrected, I don’t know it all.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks,  I have seen that image, maybe its a Messinger saddle. I'll look for something similar.  I have a really nice blue "S" saddle, Too bad its too new.


----------



## unregistered (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi all, recent member of the Cabe but been on the OG Schwinn forum since 2003. 

I just wanted to share my '64 American King Size with you. I should have taken before pics but I guess I must've deleted them. It was complete but dirty, rusty fenders, bent fork and the chainring was literally stripped out from the crank attachment point - never saw that before!

So I got this bike in October 2016, one Sunday morning I wake up to a text from a friend sharing a craigslist link. He has known for some time that I've been looking for a King Size but I never would've suspected one would surface semi-locally again (a truly needy friend of mine (6'5'') scored a red one in Des Moines back in '08). I was really excited about grabbing this bike!

Anyway, I texted the seller and he still had it despite the ad being a few weeks old. It was out in Iowa City and I'm in Ames - about a 3 1/2 hour drive round trip. My girlfriend's (now wife) family was visiting that day but fortunately, she let me duck out a little early to snag it that afternoon/evening. 

It's been a fun project and I think I'm finally done with it, though it could benefit from some new tires. I don't ride it all too often, just enjoy looking at it all cleaned up indoors! My buddy traded me a '64 Fleet frameset so I pulled the rack off and installed it here, I like the look! Enjoy!


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 24, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> Hi all, recent member of the Cabe but been on the OG Schwinn forum since 2003.
> 
> I just wanted to share my '64 American King Size with you.




You may want to post your cool bike on the King Size registry thread here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-king-size-registry-research-project.126932/ some more KS folks may see it there. Love the black and white color scheme and the chrome rack matches the fenders well.

PS Oh, and I believe your sprocket is installed inside out unless it's from a Corvette 5 speed.....but I don't wanna be one of those "it's gotta be correct" guys. Just letting you know, in case the chain is rubbing.


----------



## unregistered (Oct 24, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> PS Oh, and I believe your sprocket is installed inside out unless it's from a Corvette 5 speed.....but I don't wanna be one of those "it's gotta be correct" guys. Just letting you know, in case the chain is rubbing.




Thank you for the heads up! Yeah, I do believe it may be an incorrect crank/chainring but I have not re-pulled it to investigate. I believe at the time I was building it up I specified a 64 dated crank in the want ad but the generic parts provider was rather unscrupulous and just gave me whatever he had.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 24, 2018)

I got this finished before my foot surgery but the tires had not arrived yet. I now also have the fork dart stencil and seat post decal.


----------



## unregistered (Nov 18, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> You may want to post your cool bike on the King Size registry thread here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-king-size-registry-research-project.126932/ some more KS folks may see it there. Love the black and white color scheme and the chrome rack matches the fenders well.
> 
> PS Oh, and I believe your sprocket is installed inside out unless it's from a Corvette 5 speed.....but I don't wanna be one of those "it's gotta be correct" guys. Just letting you know, in case the chain is rubbing.




Sure enough, I pulled the crank this past week and sourced a correct 46t cloverleaf sprocket from the 60s. Based on the crank SN, I bet this setup had come from a 90’s cruiser. Added bonus, no more chain slap or interference with the correct ring so it’s much less annoying to ride now!


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2018)

My diamond in the rough '63. Two projects ahead of this one.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> Sure enough, I pulled the crank this past week and sourced a correct 46t cloverleaf sprocket from the 60s. Based on the crank SN, I bet this setup had come from a 90’s cruiser. Added bonus, no more chain slap or interference with the correct ring so it’s much less annoying to ride now!
> 
> View attachment 903666





B n B! I'll buy that chain ring from you, it's the wrong ring for a coaster bike. It belongs on a 5 speed Corvette or lightweight from 1964 thru 1968 and it's thinner to take a 3/32" chain.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 18, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> B n B! I'll buy that chain ring from you, it's the wrong ring for a coaster bike. It belongs on a 5 speed Corvette or lightweight from 1964 thru 1968 and it's thinner to take a 3/32" chain.



Good eye buddy.


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 18, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> B n B! I'll buy that chain ring from you, it's the wrong ring for a coaster bike. It belongs on a 5 speed Corvette or lightweight from 1964 thru 1968 and it's thinner to take a 3/32" chain.



...and I thought someone had just installed the sprocket backwards!


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 18, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> ...and I thought someone had just installed the sprocket backwards!



Gary has 5-speed on the brain...it's why we love him.


----------



## REC (Nov 20, 2018)

The 24" with blackwalls now installed. I like it a LOT better now!  Edit 11-20-18




REC


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Dec 2, 2018)

My new 1962 Deluxe American. Just got it Saturday (Dec 1st) at a local auction. (Also included a Sting Ray owner's manual in the lot)


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's my '56 his & hers.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 6, 2018)

Someday I’ll get all these parts from this bike put on this 56 frame with different wheels , crank & chain ring .
A while back someone was parting out a 56 girls just like the one above and all I could get was the fork , guard, fenders , seat & grips


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 7, 2018)

Here are two, I sold the red one and still have the blue.


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 19, 2018)

( 1965 )


----------

